# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مديحة كنيفاتي: الدراما السوريَّة خالية من المشاهد الإباحيَّة

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="direction: rtl;" />قالت الفنانة السوريَّة الشَّابَّة، مديحة كنيفاتي، لـ"إيلاف" إنَّها بدأت العمل في الوسط الفني من خلال سلسلة مرايا، مشيرةً إلى الفرصة الَّتي منحت لها من قبل الأستاذ، ياسر العظمة،

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

